# the importance of walking



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Importance of Walking 

1.Walking 20 minutes a day can add to your life.
This enables you at 85 years old to spend an additional 5 months in a nursing home at £3000 per month.


2. My grandpa started walking five miles a day when he was 60Nowhe's 97 years old and we don't know where he is.

3. I like long walks, especially when they are taken
by people who annoy me.

4, The only reason I would take up walking
is so that I could hear heavy breathing again.

5. I have to walk early in the morning,
before my brain figures out what I'm doing..


6. I joined a health club last year, spent about £400.. 
Haven't lost a pound. Apparently you have to go there.


7. Every time I hear the dirty word 'exercise', I wash my mouth out with chocolate.


8. I do have flabby thighs, 
but fortunately my stomach covers them.

9. The advantage of exercising every day is so when you die, they'll say, 'Well, he looks good doesn't he.'

10. If you are going to try cross-country skiing - start with a small country. 

11. I know I got a lot of exercise
the last few years,....... just getting over the hill. 


12. We all get heavier as we get older, because there's a lot more information in our heads. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


13. Every time I start thinking too much about how I look, I just find a Happy Hour and by the time I leave, I look just fine.


dave P


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

did you read my mind???

having that outlook on life and being married to a Triathlete is kinda tough sometimes


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Walking can make you funny

You need to do a lot more miles I'm afraid


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

you should of joined me on saturday i walked 19 miles


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Walking means you will need a hip op before you are 70. Cycling means you will need knee ops in the future. I'm sticking to my normal exercises and if I go blind like Mum said I'll learn Brail.


----------

